# PS3 and Netflix sound decoding thru Opt out?



## LoudandClear

Hi everyone,

I just setup a PS3 120 Slim (refurb/open box) and noticed I only get 2.1ch audio or other pro-logic type decoding with Netflix streaming. :foottap: I have DD and DTS checked in the audio setup portion as well as all the PCM choices up to 192k. I'm using a Sherwood Newcastle Pre/pro to decode the optical out. I tried several instant streaming movies but only 2.1. Is this a Netflix limitation or something wrong with my setup? Works fine with movie discs inserted in the PS3.

thanks in advance.

Mike


----------



## Moonfly

I dont use Netflix on PS3 but I do use the XBL service and have noticed the same things. Not all films, especially older ones, have a full 5.1 encoding. It usually says somewhere when you go to rent the film what the audio stream is, but not sure where to look for that on the PS3.


----------



## LoudandClear

As an example I watched Weeds Season 1 and the description shows Language and sound: 
"English: Dolby Digital 2.0 Stereo 
English: Dolby Digital 5.1"
on Netflix's description page about the show. So according to this I should be able to stream DD 5.1.

Anyone use Netflix and have this problem? :foottap:


----------



## Moonfly

Have you ensured all settings are correct on the PS3 itself?


----------



## fusseli

I thought I recently heard PS3 is the only device currently able to stream DD 5.1 and that all others only get 2.0. I just netflix all the time via XBL and have never seen a stream in anything besides 2.0 (so I use prologic) from netflix.


----------



## LoudandClear

"Have you ensured all settings are correct on the PS3 itself?"

I have but after talking to Netflix on the phone, many of the streaming movies aren't sent with the 5.1 sound included. I'm going to try something they suggested tonight: Once a movie is chosen but before it is played, there is suppose to be a pulldown menu that "might" allow choosing another audio track. We'll see.


----------



## LoudandClear

OK, I verified what the Netflix cust sup rep told me to do. When I choose a streaming movie and get the full screen info there is sometimes a link at the bottom that states Audio and Subtitles option. If you click that it tells you what audio options can be streamed. Unfortunately all the ones I looked at either dont even have the audio options or when they do it only lists 2 channel stereo. 

So my setup is correct and I just have to set my pre/pro to a pro-logic type of decoding for surround on streaming movies.:crying:


----------



## sparky77

Actually on the ps3 the info page for the movie has the details at the top of the screen, there will be little boxes with HD or 5.1 in them. If the info page doesn't show 5.1 you'll want to use PLII or Neo6 Cinema.


----------

